# Pen Wiz owners!!!



## ed4copies (Nov 25, 2008)

If you have a Pen Wizard and have it set up to make pens (this eliminates you, Mudder - but you COULD set it up and be counted!!), please say so.

Purpose to be announced soon.

Thanks!!!

Ed


----------



## sbell111 (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm counting on Santa to bring me into this fraternity.


----------



## Monty (Nov 25, 2008)

I've got mine, but haven't had time to try it yet.


----------



## Texatdurango (Nov 25, 2008)

I own a wizard and have it set up to make decorative cuts in blanks.


----------



## davebrac (Nov 25, 2008)

I received mine this week need to try it out over the weekend


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 25, 2008)

Yep, got it and have played with it a little.


----------



## Mudder (Nov 25, 2008)

ed4copies said:


> If you have a Pen Wizard and have it set up to make pens (this eliminates you, Mudder - but you COULD set it up and be counted!!), please say so.
> 
> Purpose to be announced soon.
> 
> ...



Gee ed,

That hurt my feelings. :crying: Maybe I'll just set mine up tonight and not tell you!   All this after I spent the better part of the weekend DEFENDING YOU! 

Just proves the old adage, With friends like you I don't need an enema :biggrin:


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 25, 2008)

Remember, if you choose the enema, you are no longer full of shhhhhhhhhhh  stuff!


----------



## Woodlvr (Nov 25, 2008)

I have one but have not had the chance to set it up as of yet. I am hoping to do it this weekend.  LOML's honey-dos keep getting in the way.


----------



## BruceK (Nov 25, 2008)

I bought one, but like many of the others, haven't had a chance to set it up and see exactly what it can do.


----------



## its_virgil (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm saying so. No pens yet but some practice. 
Do a good turn daily!
Don


ed4copies said:


> If you have a Pen Wizard and have it set up to make pens (this eliminates you, Mudder - but you COULD set it up and be counted!!), please say so.
> 
> Purpose to be announced soon.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mudder (Nov 25, 2008)

ed4copies said:


> If you have a Pen Wizard and have it set up to make pens (this eliminates you, Mudder )




Dear Mr. Brown


----------



## Mudder (Nov 25, 2008)

ed4copies said:


> If you have a Pen Wizard and have it set up to make pens (this eliminates you, Mudder )




Lookie here ed


----------



## Mudder (Nov 25, 2008)

Pffffffffftttt!


----------



## Mudder (Nov 25, 2008)

Note the fine detailing on the base!


----------



## robandkaren (Nov 25, 2008)

I have one and have turned a couple of pens so far.
Rob


----------



## titan2 (Nov 26, 2008)

Mudder said:


> Lookie here ed


 

All you need now is a cover for your baby!!!!  Got what you need in the 'Individual Classifieds'.....


----------



## Gruntster (Nov 26, 2008)

Got one, done a bit of messing, but no turned pens yet.


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 26, 2008)

I have one and have turned 1 practice pen.


----------



## Harley2001 (Nov 26, 2008)

I have one and it's the best thing i got so far.it dose a great job and it alot of fun just to see want you come up with.


----------



## skiprat (Nov 26, 2008)

Mr Brown, Sir? Can ANYONE play?:biggrin:

Ever seen the Rat-o-matic Wizard that came out last year?

The only standard parts on this baby is the mandrel shaft and bushes.:biggrin:
Everything else came from...........well let's just say that there is a machine out there with a few bits missing!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Nov 26, 2008)

skiprat said:


> Mr Brown, Sir? Can ANYONE play?:biggrin:
> 
> Ever seen the Rat-o-matic Wizard that came out last year?
> 
> ...




Steven, is it available as a cordless model?:biggrin:


----------



## skiprat (Nov 26, 2008)

LOL Peter, not cordless I'm afraid. But it does have a 'Light Duty' mode:biggrin:
Here it uses the Flexi shaft from either the router or a Dremel.

BTW, just in case anyone asks.....
No, I don't sell them. This was made from scrap that you are very unlikely to find, so even drawings wouldn't help.
If you want one, speak to Mr Beall:wink:


----------



## Jerryconn (Nov 26, 2008)

I have one and have made a couple of pens from it so far.


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 26, 2008)

*MUDDER!!!*

*I'm IMPRESSED!!!*​ 
_Is that a quarter-inch ROUNDOVER??? Why that's advanced router work!!!_​ 
_There remains one SMALL problem, Mudder: Your tool is PERFECTLY CLEAN_
_NEVER USED!!!_​ 
_BUT, since it IS set-up, I will assume you will be turning out masterpieces by the weekend._​ 
_So, we will count you as a USER!!!!!_​ 
_(BTW, Scott, your meds must be kicking in. I thought your entries were LOL!!! --that's rare for me!)_​


----------



## its_virgil (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm not Mr. Brown, but the Rat-o-matic is close enough. I must have missed the infomercial when Ron Propeil was selling those. Consider yourself a player. But, to be in the big leagues you need a "squiggle" attachment, as Mr. Brown calls it. 

Do a good turn daily!
Don



skiprat said:


> Mr Brown, Sir? Can ANYONE play?:biggrin:
> 
> Ever seen the Rat-o-matic Wizard that came out last year?
> 
> ...


----------



## Mudder (Nov 26, 2008)

ed4copies said:


> *I'm IMPRESSED!!!*​
> _Is that a quarter-inch ROUNDOVER??? Why that's advanced router work!!!_​
> _There remains one SMALL problem, Mudder: Your tool is PERFECTLY CLEAN_
> _NEVER USED!!!_​
> ...




What a genius!

Ed,

Don't you know an ogee when you see one?


Technically it's an ogee & fillet but it don't matter cause it sure us pur-dee



BTW: It HAS been used, I just used an air gun to blow it off for the pic.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Nov 26, 2008)

skiprat said:


> Mr Brown, Sir? Can ANYONE play?:biggrin:
> 
> Ever seen the Rat-o-matic Wizard that came out last year?
> 
> ...



I like it. Been tryin gto work one up myself as well.............some year down the road:befuddled:


----------



## skiprat (Dec 1, 2008)

ed4copies said:


> Purpose to be announced soon.
> 
> Thanks!!!
> 
> Ed


 
Gee!!!!  Someone poke him with a sharp stick please!!! :biggrin:

Do you think he has forgotten? 5 days is 'soon'???

Mmmm, maybe he is SCARED of a little Heath Robinson competition??


----------



## alphageek (Dec 1, 2008)

Hmm.... I know he's got a big show this week (again).... Maybe he's too busy to play with this.  

He needs to just send his PW to me along with what he had in mind so I could tell everyone whats up


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 1, 2008)

Here's the plan:

I hope to round up about a half-dozen owners, "divide" the PenWizard into 5 or 6 sections (I have a theory, but I'm waiting to see if anyone finds a better way - 3 other people know what MY way is).  Then, I hope each of us can write up an assessment of the features, using their assigned "settings".

And, yes our last show starts Wednesday.  So, this may not get under way until a week later than I originally expected.

So, if you have an idea how to "divide" the unit for appraisals, speak up!!


----------



## wolftat (Dec 1, 2008)

I have one and have made a dozen or so pens on it so far, but it is being put on a back burner until the holidays are over. There is a lot of orders and time to play with a new toy will be on the morning of the 26th (25th is for the kids).


----------



## skiprat (Dec 1, 2008)

Forgive me Ed, but is that it? You want half a dozen guys with Pen Wizards to each review only one part of it ??:frown:

Doesn't DocStram already cover product reviews? Can't *everyone* with one, post their trials and tribulations with it? 

Gee, I thought you were going to run some cool contest to promote it and offer some of your's and Princess' great resins to the winner:biggrin:

Hell, I've just spent 2 days and a small fortune tweaking mine to cut steel. ( Ok, I lie, I didn't spend a penny :redface: )

Mmmm, maybe I'll ask Jeff if I can run a 'Battle of the Pen Mills' contest during the 5th Birthday Bash. Mmmm, I'm sure I can rustle up a prize or two:wink:


----------



## dgscott (Dec 1, 2008)

just ordered mine (ohboyohboyohboy)


----------



## SherryD (Dec 2, 2008)

I have one as well


----------



## bhesson (Dec 2, 2008)

Have one but not set up yet


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 2, 2008)

Hey Skippy!!

Yes, Doc is in charge of reviews.  Unfortunately, he has not had a plethora of material flooding his "in-box".  

Should you want to personally engorge him with information, you could obviate MY project.

And I will be, forever grateful.

Off to set up a show on Wed!!!


----------

